# Orijen or change to Arden Grange?



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi - can I have some opinions please? I'm feeding Orijen together with Naturediet at the moment and have 2 small bags left. I'm wondering if I need to feed such a high meat content kibble as Orijen when feeding Naturediet. The small bags of Orijen cost me £13.50 each, whereas the Arden Grange Premium is £9.00 per bag, although cost isn't the major issue here. What I was wondering is would you keep buying the Orijen to mix with the ND or go for the Arden Grange Premium to mix with the Naturediet? Also a bit worried about the high protein together with the ND? Sorry to sound confused, which I am!! What would you do please?

Arden Grange Premium protein is 25%
Orijen is 40%.

Do I need the high protein Orijen if feeding the Naturediet, which equates to about 40% protein on a dry matter basis?

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think Adren Grange is as good as it used to be. I feed Fish4Dogs and Natures Menu so similar to you but a lower protein kibble, I think Fish4Dogs is 26%.

I don't like feeding high protein foods, dog didn't get on great and I couldn't think of any added benefit, I genuinely think Fish4Dogs is very under rated and I would recommend that if you wanted to try something lower in protein, its still something like 55% fish.

My boy was on the AG Ocean White fish and he did love it, but some say it has fillers in now and I do feel the Fish4Dogs is a bit better quality.

My dog gets Fish4Dogs at 26% protein and Natures menu at 10% protein, bear in mind some dogs are fed purely wet food at 10% protein and do fine their whole lives, just like those on high protein. I guess its the growing puppy stages which are most important for a bit more protein. I just felt a bit uneasy and it was too much of a coincidence that my dog didn't get on with both Applaws and Orijen which were high protein, but does fine on the rest.

Its up to you, I think both are complete foods aren't they, so its just your preference. I give a bit of wet as I don't think he needs a full 26% protein, he likes it and I don't think variety like that does him any harm, he certainly enjoys a combination more than just one or the other 

I would check out Fish4Dogs if you do want a lower % protein though


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Is the dog doing well on it's current diet?

Both orijen and naturediet are excellent foods, I don't see why you'd want to change to a different food if the dog is thriving? If you're looking to save a few quid (and lets face it, aren't we all right now) then arden grange is a great food. But if cash isn't a problem, and the dog is doing well I'd keep as is.

Say, if you had a maccies for dinner instead of a steak, the steak will obviously have more protein, but will be much better for you because it's not full of fillers. High protein is only a problem if the protein comes from fillers, if that makes sense? 

Yes, some dogs don't do well on high protein, just as some don't do well on low protein. But if your dog does, why change it? It's so hard these days to find a food that suits. Basically, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Check the feeding guides I don't think cost per feed there is anything in it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks all, so aside from cost, do you think the protein is OK and not too high with this combination of foods? That is my main concern.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

henry said:


> Thanks all, so aside from cost, do you think the protein is OK and not too high with this combination of foods? That is my main concern.


I would say yes it's fine


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Id stick with it if dog is ok on it

I had a few probs when feeding just orijen and i went down the route you feed

he has 100gms of orijen (adult)for breaky and 1 tub of Naturediet for his tea and loves this combo

I am going to change him over to nature harvest wet for is tea though as its got slightly better meat content (65 %) and added chondroitin\glucosomine which the natiure diet does not

If cost aint an issue id stay away from the AG as its clearly an inferior prouduct compred to orijen and i think it has grain in doesnt it ?

be like changing from finest fillet steak to tesco value burgers  

good luck


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh ........ just picked up a small 2.5kg AG Premium at the Garden Centre to try - perhaps I shouldn't have bothered. Do you think it would be OK to mix it to use it up if I decide to stick with the Orijen? Maybe I should feed it on its own.... I spend more time thinking about Henry's diet than I do my own!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hyperspringer - how long does your Orijen bag last? Do you worry about it drying out if you're feeding such a small amount per day?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Oh ........ just picked up a small 2.5kg AG Premium at the Garden Centre to try - perhaps I shouldn't have bothered. Do you think it would be OK to mix it to use it up if I decide to stick with the Orijen? Maybe I should feed it on its own.... I spend more time thinking about Henry's diet than I do my own!!


You could use it on its own as treats  I would think you could mix it in if they seem to like it. Or just use it as tiny treats if its small kibble, I think AG is small...


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

THanks - I didn't know whether it would be advisable to mx the 2 kibbles. I might feed them for breakfast and then the ND for tea for a while. Does anyone else buy dog food and then regret it and want to change or is it just me??


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> THanks - I didn't know whether it would be advisable to mx the 2 kibbles. I might feed them for breakfast and then the ND for tea for a while. Does anyone else buy dog food and then regret it and want to change or is it just me??


Yes me, quite often :lol:

As long as they seem to get on OK I don't see why you can't mix together different kibbles, most people integrate them onto it by giving them a bit of each anyway and it wont be forever. I know some who feed two types of kibble as they don't know which they prefer :laugh: Might be other reasons not to but I have previously.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Tinsley.

Does anyone use different kibbles or rotate their foods or do you stick to the same brand? If so, for how long?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

henry said:


> Thanks Tinsley.
> 
> Does anyone use different kibbles or rotate their foods or do you stick to the same brand? If so, for how long?


I usually stick to the same food and either change flavours or add different wet/raw to it. Only changed recently to get some weight off Chester. Will go back to orijen after


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to feed Arden Grange changed to Orijen on the advice of some friends. I found Orijen didn't settle with with my dogs and made them stink  so i went back on to Arden Grange. 

At this point i have to agree with Tinsley now and say that AG is no where near as good as it once was. Prior to my change my dogs did well on it BUT when i changed back they poo'd three times as much, had upset tummies and just didn't do well at all.

After seeking further advice i have since moved on to Fosh4dogs and i havn't looked back. Its a high quality food that all my dogs are thriving on.

I do feed Nature diet as well and for my three the combination of Fish4dogs and Nature diet is a win win situation :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been hearing lots of good things about Fish 4 Dogs.... I'll look into it. Does anyone know if it contains Ethoxyquin in the fishmeal?

As for the Arden Grange, does anyone know how it's changed? I used to use it when Henry was a pup and it seemed good then (Bummer - just bought a 2.5kg bag - should I take it back before I open it????)

Chestersmum - my friend's dog needs to lose some weight - can I ask what food you are feeding Chester? Thanks.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about Fish 4 Dogs.... I'll look into it. Does anyone know if it contains Ethoxyquin in the fishmeal?
> 
> As for the Arden Grange, does anyone know how it's changed? I used to use it when Henry was a pup and it seemed good then (Bummer - just bought a 2.5kg bag - should I take it back before I open it????)
> 
> Chestersmum - my friend's dog needs to lose some weight - can I ask what food you are feeding Chester? Thanks.


I don't know I'm afraid, but if you email their nutritionist she will tell you asap I would think, they are really good at replying quick 

I'm not sure what it is with AG as such because I didn't know of the company for too long, but apparently they use more fillers than they once did and the ingredients just aren't as good as they were, I'm really not sure I've just heard it used to be much better than it is now.

My boy loves Fish4Dogs, the 15kg bags are only 50p more expensive and their nutritionist told me its identical just not in the fancy packaging, and so I buy the 15kg one instead of the 12 kgs, for just 50p more. Its marketed as the working one because apparently they would get through it quicker and so from their research it was discovered to use less packaging for working dog owners or something, as they will use more of it!


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

henry said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about Fish 4 Dogs.... I'll look into it. Does anyone know if it contains Ethoxyquin in the fishmeal?
> 
> As for the Arden Grange, does anyone know how it's changed? I used to use it when Henry was a pup and it seemed good then (Bummer - just bought a 2.5kg bag - should I take it back before I open it????)
> 
> Chestersmum - my friend's dog needs to lose some weight - can I ask what food you are feeding Chester? Thanks.


Hi

I am feeding him on barking heads fat dog slim with a bit of wainwrights light wet food. Only been on it a week though so will have to wait a bit longer to see any results


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

just a quick reminder that even though wet food might be 10% protein you would need to calculate what it would be as a dry matter to compare it to a dry food. It would normally equal about what orijen is.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

For those of you who feed Orijen - this food has always confused me! I have a dog that works during the season, so I feed her working dog food over the winter months. Traditional working dog food is usually only about 24-28% protein. During the resting season when she's only doing normal training I have her back on 'normal' food (20% protein). I have asked many people who work their dogs if they'd consider feeding a dog out of season with a food with protein levels as high as Orijen...they looked at me as if I was mad!

So my question is, how can people with pet dogs (doing a normal amount of exercise) have their dog on such high protein food? Doesn't it make them completely loopy?? 

I don't think I'd dare feed either of my two on such a high protein food - they're live wires as it is! Unless I'm missing something here...?

Awaiting to be enlightened .


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I used to feed Chester on orijen (as per my post above) and in a word no it didn't send him loopy. Apparently it's something to do with the source of the protein. I don't know that much about it. Someone with more knowledge will probably be along soon


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I cant comment on Orijen (not something I could afford) or Arden Grange but can definately sympathise with trying to find the right food and can only encourage you that when you do - it feels great that all this confusion is behind you.
With lots of help here(and after making a completed hash of puppy stage getting what I felt best but pup not enjoying)I whittled the adult foods in my price range down to 3 with as few cereals as possible - got samples and let Heidi make the final choice. She choose Skinners Salmon and Rice. Igt'slow in protein and the meat content is low but OH is a butcher so she gets lots of juicy bones to make up for it.

Good luck and I would def take the Arden Grange back before opening it if you have any doubts whatsoever (Been there too :lol


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

dvnbiker said:


> just a quick reminder that even though wet food might be 10% protein you would need to calculate what it would be as a dry matter to compare it to a dry food. It would normally equal about what orijen is.


Just checked with my greyhound book as i remembered it discussing dry & wet food comparisons to remove the moisture factor with both so that your comparing apples with apples and not oranges. Going by their calculation my ND sensitive salmon & prawn 10% protein equates to 40% protein as dry matter.

For Wet Food
Label shows 10% protein and 75% moisture. That means the food is made up of 25% dry matter. Divide the protein Level of wet dog food (10%) by the amount of dry matter (25%) to determine how much protein your dog is really getting. 
0.10/0.25=0.40 or 40% protein.

For dry food
Label shows 40% protein and 10% moisture. That means the food is made up of 90% dry matter. Divide the protein level of the dry food (40%) by the amount of dry matter (90%) to determine how much protein your dog is really getting.
0.40/0.90=0.44 or 44% protein

So really there isn't much difference in the protein levels between them. Going by Orijen feeding guidelines i'd feed mine nearly half the daily ration of my 20% protein food so i wonder if it balances out due to quantity consumed?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to take the AG back today and stick with the Orijen. If the Orijen is the same protein content as the Naturediet than I can't really see a problem in combing the two. I just have a panic every so often about whether the high protein is stressing his kidneys, but I've read that it doesn't.

Does anyone else take back dog food??


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I took the AG back today - does anyone else on here feed Orijen and ND together? How long do you think the Orijen would keep once opened? Was wondering whether to buy a larger bag as this would save quite a bit, but was concerned it may dry out as it is such a natural food.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Before I looked into dog nutrition and researched into it, I was puzzled, I was taking endless amounts of dog food back, now I just stick with what my dogs know and like, why change something that doesn't need to be changed? They are happily fed on Burns (apart from the greyhound who is on JWB) and will now not change it.

At the end of the day, you know your dog so only you will know what your dogs likes and wants to eat xx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

henry said:


> Well, I took the AG back today - does anyone else on here feed Orijen and ND together? How long do you think the Orijen would keep once opened? Was wondering whether to buy a larger bag as this would save quite a bit, but was concerned it may dry out as it is such a natural food.


Keep it in a container like a plastic bin or you can buy dog food storage containers in PAH. If not, buy bag clips and make sure all the air is squeezed out of the bag and fold it down 2-3 times and seal it with the clip xx


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> Well, I took the AG back today - does anyone else on here feed Orijen and ND together? How long do you think the Orijen would keep once opened? Was wondering whether to buy a larger bag as this would save quite a bit, but was concerned it may dry out as it is such a natural food.


I feed the boy (9mth old ESS) 100 gms orijen in the morning and 1 tub of naturediet for his tea and he loves it 

however he has just this minute had Natures harvest wet instead of the ND and boy did it smell good(lamb,rice,country veg) it smealt like roast lamb 

The consitency looked better as well much more moist looking

I only changed to the Nature menu as its virtually the same price as the ND has 5 % more meat and added chon drotin and glucosomine which the ND does not

My aim is to feed a wet that is close to the nutrional quality you get with Orijen :thumbup:

TBH i could just feed origen as cost is no issue fortunately, i just think its better for the boy to have a mix of dry\wet foods albeit a simalar quality,although he loves orijen it just me worrying he will get bored of the dry 

Try the natures harvest(you can get it at [email protected]) and i bet you wont go back to the ND  (although i will still feed the boy the rabbit and Turkey and rabbit ND as the NH dont do that flavour)

It also has the stamp of QE2 on it as they presumbly supply it for the Corgis,if its good enough 4 the Queen its good enough for me  

i buy the 13.5 kg sack from GW titmus and seal it with gaffer tape after removing all air  fresh as a daisy


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> For those of you who feed Orijen - this food has always confused me! I have a dog that works during the season, so I feed her working dog food over the winter months. Traditional working dog food is usually only about 24-28% protein. During the resting season when she's only doing normal training I have her back on 'normal' food (20% protein). I have asked many people who work their dogs if they'd consider feeding a dog out of season with a food with protein levels as high as Orijen...they looked at me as if I was mad!
> 
> So my question is, how can people with pet dogs (doing a normal amount of exercise) have their dog on such high protein food? Doesn't it make them completely loopy??
> 
> ...


im no expert but i what i am lead to beleive in humans (so would be the same in a dog) proteins wont affect the energy levels too much if it is from a good source proteins are for muscle repair and bulk also used in nail and hairs.... So if you work you dog hard and they have a high protein diet they will recover quicker and easier.... It also should aid putting on muscle mass


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not familiar with orijen but my skinners large sacks have a good sell by date on them and I keep them in a plastic bin, bag and all goes in.

As for taking food back - [email protected] exchanged and refunded lots for me. I finally took back a 12k sack of their own make and got skinners from somewhere else as they dont stock it (how dreadful was that?)

As mentioned tho, once you find what works for you and your dog it's best to stick with it. I never managed to find a puppy food that really suited but skinners does it for us now and I wont be changing again.
Good luck -put the worry behind you and enjoy your doggie :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

That's good advice - I've decided to stick with the Orijen after trawling the Internet for hours. America and Canada have a vast array of high protein "grain free" foods and they rave about them. I think it's just that we are a bit behind here with foods and so something new like the high protein Orijen causes a bit of a stir. After reading loads, I've decided to carry on feeding it (together with Naturediet and I may try Natures Harvest as well - thanks HyperSpringer!)

Anyone else mixing Orijen? Would be interested to hear any more experiences or thoughts on it. Thanks!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear you are sorted :thumbup:
There have been lots of threads here recently on orijen. Maybe have a look thro some and see if you pick up anything :thumbup:


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

henry said:


> That's good advice - I've decided to stick with the Orijen after trawling the Internet for hours. America and Canada have a vast array of high protein "grain free" foods and they rave about them. I think it's just that we are a bit behind here with foods and so something new like the high protein Orijen causes a bit of a stir. After reading loads, I've decided to carry on feeding it (together with Naturediet and I may try Natures Harvest as well - thanks HyperSpringer!)
> 
> Anyone else mixing Orijen? Would be interested to hear any more experiences or thoughts on it. Thanks!


Hi,
We were feeding Lexi on Arden Grange and were still having problems in the bowel area(having already tried others)!.So we changed onto Orijen and Nature Diet and has worked wonders with her bowel movements(Thank goodness). She has it mixed half a tub of ND with approx 125g of orijen twice a day but we are still working on the right balance as too much and she has nasty poos!! and at the moment the balance is just right for her movements but not sure if it is right for her weight etc.
As others have said if it works then why change.
Hope you get it sorted as i know this dog food lark can be a minefield!!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Lexi's Mum - where do you buy your Orijen and Naturediet supplies from, if you don't mind me asking? Also do you buy the large Orijen bags and do they keep OK?


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Henry,
I have so far only bought my supplies from Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus
You get 5% off your first order(i got10% but looks if it has changed) and then they supplied me with 2 more 10% codes so i stocked up and bought another 13.5kg bag of orijen at £53.99 and then 18x2of nature diet at £13.49(for 18), as one of the codes expired soon but the other discount code doesn't expire until June and 10% is quite good when you think of how much it all costs. Also i have seen they sometimes have the orijen on offer. Before buying the Nature Diet in bulk i did buy a couple from Pet's at home they are 82p a pack which i noticed on zooplus 6packs are £5.99 so would be cheaper to buy from P'[email protected]
As far as freshness goes i have had no problems, i do clip the bag closed i would normally put the food in a container but noticed the Orijen bag is foiled lined so decided to keep it in there but seal the top when finished.
Hope this helps.
P.S. I also shop through Topcashback so get a further 5% off, it all helps.


----------

